# Goodbye for now



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I will not be on here for the next week or so due to a trip I am taking out west Yuma, AZ. I should be back and back to normal. good bye to all my friends


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Have a nice time  See you soon!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Have a good time, Eddie!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

have a great trip!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

aww bye eddie!! we'll miss you!

have fun!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Stay out of trouble! don't do anything I wouldn't do :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good bye and will be back soon! Have a nice trip!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Goodbye Partner, you better takes some pictures or somethin and tell me all about your trip.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Safe journey, have fun and hurry back


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Have a great trip and hope to see you real soon .

Regards


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i am back


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Great! Welcome back! How was the trip?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

long at least 3600 miles


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome back Eddie - I'm jealous! Hope you took a lot of pictures so we can take the trip with you.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad you're back!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome back!  didja have a good trip?


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

have a safe trip.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Only one question for me.. Did you take the 3:10 ?:shock:

Ok Ok.. stop the groaning:wink: .. someone had to say it...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Haha and nope i drove the whole way.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to see you are back


----------

